# HDMI Monitor makes everything blurry



## lixter735 (Mar 7, 2010)

I just built a computer a few months ago and my monitor is the Samsung 2333HD (which is a monitor and a tv combo) and when I use it as the monitor, my desktop, firefox, and all text are very blurry. I am using a HDMI cable connected to my gtx260 at native 1080p resolution. I tried using that ClearType option on Windows 7 but it didnt help at all. I messed with the sharpness, brightness, and contrast and it still didnt really help (there is no "auto" button for this monitor). Samsung has this "just scan" option which fits the complete screen on the monitor but it is still blurry. I connected a 19'' computer monitor to my comp and it works fine. I also tried connecting the new 2333HD monitor to my old computer with ATI Radeon 9200 (AGP) and the objects seem a little stretch since it cant go 1080 but the text are crisp. But when I connect the monitor using DVI, it works perfectly. I was wondering that there might be a conflict when I unistalled the onboard graphics card to install my gtx260. Any suggestions? I want to use the HDMI rather than DVI.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Aside from HDMI also carrying audio, there should be no difference between the two. As it is a monitor/TV combo, I suspect it is processing the video signal on the HDMI input. There may or may not be adjustable settings for the HDMI input, you would have to check the user manual. Aside from that, stick with the DVI input.


----------



## RainerNam (Apr 15, 2010)

I had the same problem - here's what fixed it for me:
When you plug in the HDMI cable, the monitor automatically sets the "AV MODE" to "ON", when you plug in the DVI cable the monitor automatically sets the "AV MODE" to "OFF". It is this mode setting (when "ON") that caused the blurry screen in my case. As soon as I manually set it "OFF", the blurriness is gone. Hence also automatically when the DVI cable is plugged in - no problem. When "AV MODE" is set to "ON" even with the DVI cable the screen would also be blurry.
So try just manually setting the "AV MODE" to "OFF" (this you do on the monitor itself).
Hope that helps.


----------



## erik8erik (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm having the same problem and none of these solutions seem to fix it.

I have a full HD monitor (1920x1080) and I have been using it with my Dell XPS m1530 laptop (Nvidia GeForce 8600M GT) with an HDMI cable. With this set up, the HD monitor looks perfect and crystal clear with no tweaking whatsoever. I just bought a new laptop, an HP ProBook 4530s (Integrated Intel HD 3000, ATI Radeon HD 6490M) and when I connect my HD monitor to this laptop with the HDMI cable, the monitor looks terrible. Text is fuzzy, the image is skewed, and there is a ridiculous amount of overscan. No changes in settings really make any difference. I have updated all my graphics drivers and this still hasn't solved the problem. Any ideas as to what I could do to make the HD monitor look better with my new laptop?

I tried using the standard VGA cable and it looks so much better than the HDMI, why is this?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Is the monitor being properly recognized? Is the resolution correct (1920x1080)? Have you tried a different cable?

Overscan is typically an indication of a driver setting.


----------



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

I have seen this happen on alot of Windows machines running HDMI.
I am not sure why. Also, there always tends to be a small black frame around the desktop. I am sure alot of people know what I am talking about.

Anyways, the fix is to set overscan to 0.
There is usually 2 places where you set overscan. 
There is usually an overscan option on your monitors menu AND a separate one on your display driver. Its the Catalyst Center for ATI cards but I have never had an nvidia card so I am afraid I cant be certain for nvidias.
They both need to be set to 0. 
I have found this to fix it in all the situations Ive seen.


----------

